# Thunder Jet wheelbase



## DOHC (May 2, 2014)

I would appreciate if someone would be so kind as to post a small list of T Jet bodies for short and long wheelbase settings. I know the Aurora 1965 Mustang, 1963 Corvette, E-Type Jaguar and the 1967 Thunderbird are short wheelbase cars. 67 Chevelle, 70 Chevelle, 55 Chevy, 67 GTO, 69 GTO are long wheelbase cars. Please add to the list. Thank you.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya know there are probably 100's of T-Jet bodies made by companies like Aurora, Model Motoring Inc., Johnny Lightning/Auto World, DASH, Nu-Rora, RoadRaceReplicas, etc.
All the Willys are Short Wheelbase, the Cougar are SWB, as are the AMX and Falcon, Camaro, firebird. But the Mako Shark, Charger, Torino, XL500 & 63 Galaxie are all LWB.... I could go on and on, but......


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Aurora Thunderjet list....*

Here's an Aurora list, I don't have time right now to check my collection for ALL the Wheelbases, so I'll just mark some off the top of my head, others can complete this list :


'40 Lincoln -LWB
'63 Galaxie -LWB
'63 Fairlane-LWB
'63 Falcon -SWB
'63 T-bird- LWB
'63 Corvette-SWB
'63 Riviera-LWB
'65 Mustang -SWB
'67 Toronado-LWB
'67 T-bird-LWB
'67 XL500 -LWB
'67 Camaro -SWB
'67 Firebird -SWB
'68 Cougar -SWB
'68 Torino -LWB
'68 AMX -SWB
'69 GTO-LWB
'69 Charger -LWB
'69 Mach1-SWB
'69 El Camino -LWB

Willys -SWB
Hot Rod -TRUCK
Mako Shark -LWB
Dune Buggy -TRUCK
Sand Van Bgy -TRUCK
Super Modfd -LWB

'32 Ford Pick-up -SLIM
'69 Ford Ice Crm -LWB
Dmp/Stk Trucks -TRUCK
Tow Truck -TRUCK

Thunderbike

Grand Prix Rcr
Indy Rcr
Repco Braham
Mclaren BRM

Batmobile -LWB
Green Hornet -LWB

Maserati-SWB
Jaguar-SWB
Volkswagon-LWB
Mangusta
AC Cobra-SWB

Ferrari GT250
Ford GT40
Cobra GT
Porsche 906
Chaparral Rdstr
Lola GT
Dino Ferrari
Ford J
Mclaren Elva
Cheetah
Alfa Romeo
Chap 2F

(Tuff Ones)

(TO) Camaro
(TO) Volks
(TO) AMX
(TO) Cougar
(TO) Firebird
(TO) Willys
(TO) Dune Bgy
(TO) Cheetah
(TO) Frd GT40
(TO) Chap 2F
(TO) Lola
(TO) Dino Ferr

(Wild Ones)

(WO) Camaro
(WO) Cougar
(WO) Mustang
(WO) Frd GT40

(FlameThr's)

(FT) Ford J
(FT) Mcl Elva
(FT) Chap 2F
(FT) Ferr GT250
(FT) Ford GT40
(FT) Cobra GT
(FT) Sand Van


Snowmobile


----------



## DOHC (May 2, 2014)

*Wheelbase*

Ralph,
Many thanks to the list you posted here!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I added some wb lengths to Ralph's list. (Some are guesses, so let me know if I guessed wrong and I'll fix my mess up). If you go on MEV's site, he has pictures of all the Aurora cars on chassis. If you look at the relationship between the shoes and the front tires, you can make a decent guess as to the wb positions. I believe most if not all of the GT racers are SWB.

The Nurora bodies are as follows:

69 Camaro -LWB
69 Mustang -SWB
Elcamino -LWB
37 Ford -LWB


Model Motoring bodies:

All Mustangs -SWB
All Camaros -SWB
All GTOs -LWB
GTX -LWB
All Chevelles -LWB
Willys -SWB

Dash bodies:

Falcon -SWB (truck hole lines up best though)
Fairlane - LWB
Galaxie - LWB
Chevelle - LWB
Batmobile -LWB
Green Hornet - LWB
Lead Sled -XLWB (divorced front axle)
VW Bug -LWB
VW Bus -LWB (truck hole lines up best though)
Hotrod -
modified -


----------

